# Is anyone expecting an updated GUI?



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't necessarily mean an HD version (although that would be great.) Even something with some depth to the image, kind of the way the instant score guide is done.

The current one is so flat and drab. I think we should be far past this at the end of 2011.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think you'll see any major UI change until some time in 2011.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think most receivers out there will handle a better GUI. Think how slow the guide is on an HR21. What if it had to process twice as much information to display in HD every time you hit channel down? It would be awful!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> I don't think most receivers out there will handle a better GUI. Think how slow the guide is on an HR21. What if it had to process twice as much information to display in HD every time you hit channel down? It would be awful!


Not sure that's the motivation or reason behind any change or limitations. Code can be written that can handle different resolutions...and the video already handles HD...more than likely, its more a situation where the actual re-write and related testing is simply not high on the "to do" list.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

ejjames said:


> I don't necessarily mean an HD version (although that would be great.) Even something with some depth to the image, kind of the way the instant score guide is done.
> 
> The current one is so flat and drab. I think we should be far past this at the end of 2011.


I would MUCH rather they put their time into fixing the software so the DVRs are more reliable, than working on a new GUI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> I would MUCH rather they put their time into fixing the software so the DVRs are more reliable, than working on a new GUI.


Reliable? Those kind of open-ended "observations" are always interesting.

My HD DVRs have over 40 programs scheduled using a number of series links each week, play them all back perfectly, and have never missed a one.

Live programs and CinemaNow content also has been recorded here repeatedly without 1 single failure.

Wonder just how much more reliable they could be....hmmm...

As for the User Interface...one would think people were watching the guide and menus more than shows based on the attention the UI gets.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

People keep posting about the "poor reliability" etc., etc. All things considered, my DVR's rarely ever miss a recording....are we talking about a DVR going bad here or recording reliably? Its a piece of electronics equipment, they will fail, some will fail early, some will run for years, thats just the way electronics work, if someone thinks some company can come up with a way to make affordable electronics that never fail, have at it....


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I think the building blocks of the current GUI are probably ROM-based. Maybe not. But if so, that would imply that a new GUI would need a new model of receiver/DVR, and would not be an uploadable feature to existing receivers/DVRs. Maybe you could skin it after the fact, but I expect that to be unlikely.

While on that subject, if they DO create a new GUI, it should have custom skins so those of us with multiple DVRs in one room could configure them and so visually tell them apart more easily. (hint, hint)


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Reliable? Those kind of open-ended "observations" are always interesting.
> 
> My HD DVRs have over 40 programs scheduled using a number of series links each week, play them all back perfectly, and have never missed a one.
> 
> ...


Can't find one syllable to disagree with here.

If you are recording 40 events a week and you miss about 4 programs a year, that is still pretty reliable, about 99.8% reliable (especially compared to a DISH DVR, which misses or deletes about 3 to 4 times that many). That was about the reliability of the HR10-250 in my experience over the last 6 years, and the current HR2x seems to have actually surpassed that. I missed about 4 shows one night this fall and needed a reboot, but that is pretty rare, maybe once a year or every 2 years. Besides, I have a back up recording, which means reliability then moves to more like 99.999%.

But as any election year will show you, everybody loves to complain about everything, even if it really isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TomCat said:


> I think the building blocks of the current GUI are probably ROM-based. Maybe not. But if so, that would imply that a new GUI would need a new model of receiver/DVR, and would not be an uploadable feature to existing receivers/DVRs. Maybe you could skin it after the fact, but I expect that to be unlikely.
> 
> While on that subject, if they DO create a new GUI, it should have custom skins so those of us with multiple DVRs in one room could configure them and so visually tell them apart more easily. (hint, hint)


Considering they have already changed the gui once in the past, I would tend to disagree with your statement on this one....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I expect a gui change, a big one.. But I don't expect it tomorrow.. I think they have a few other things they are going to change first....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Reliable? Those kind of open-ended "observations" are always interesting.
> 
> My HD DVRs have over 40 programs scheduled using a number of series links each week, play them all back perfectly, and have never missed a one.


I haven't missed a program in years either. Don't see how much more dependable they could be either, but missing recordings is only one narrow indication of how reliable some models are. I've weeded out all the unreliable models over the years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I expect a gui change, a big one.. But I don't expect it tomorrow.. I think they have a few other things they are going to change first....


I expected it last year. We'll probably see it about the time we see the new TiVo. Which doesn't bode well for a new HD GUI. :lol:

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The D* GUI is like Star Trek compared to the Scientific Atlanta cable box (Cablevision) my in-laws have. Sometimes you need to be reminded of just how good D*'s GUI is. 

That said, I hope they continue to work to improve the GUI. The competition isn't standing still (well, maybe Cablevision is!)


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Considering they have already changed the gui once in the past, I would tend to disagree with your statement on this one....


I had the first HD DVR+ the Ironwood installer had ever seen, August 2006(?) on day one (it had shipped in only one or two other markets so far and been out there only a week or two, IIRC) and I have never seen any change to the GUI, unless is was so insignificant to not notice. (of course I was expecting a HR10 and was less than thrilled about being an early adopter of the HD DVR+, which turned out to be right for lots of very good reasons)

Did you wake up one day and it was different?

Minor changes to what area has what color are one thing, and a wholesale change in design or moving from an SD to a HD GUI is something quite different. I stand by my statement. I don't think you will ever see a change on older DVRs. Bet the farm.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The D* GUI is like Star Trek compared to the Scientific Atlanta cable box (Cablevision) my in-laws have. Sometimes you need to be reminded of just how good D*'s GUI is.
> 
> That said, I hope they continue to work to improve the GUI. The competition isn't standing still (well, maybe Cablevision is!)


So, and I have to agree, it's good from a comparative standpoint (although not as good as the 1998 Tivo), but sorely lacking in what is actually possible in GUI design. That gap alone would tend to make one think that someone at DTV might think it was a worthwhile thing to attempt.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Since they have the 4:3/16:9 switch in the display setup, I dont see why they couldnt have both GUIs, and let the use select depending on what type of set its connected to.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> So, and I have to agree, it's good from a comparative standpoint (although not as good as the 1998 Tivo), but sorely lacking in what is actually possible in GUI design. That gap alone would tend to make one think that someone at DTV might think it was a worthwhile thing to attempt.


I don't mind it, and I agree with you about the lack of changes in it. I think there have been minor changes but the idea about changing it to an HD GUI seems to elude them. And they don't care much about what we like and dislike.

Rich


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

This topic seems to pop up every so often. If I recall correctly, the Broadcom chips in the Pre-HR24s can't render an "HD" GUI so any changes will likely be minimal.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> This topic seems to pop up every so often. If I recall correctly, the Broadcom chips in the Pre-HR24s can't render an "HD" GUI so any changes will likely be minimal.


I've been told that the HD GUI is possible and coming. Who told me? That's in the "vault", but it was someone whose opinion can be trusted. (That wasn't a knock on you.)

Rich


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

It's true that reliability is pretty good. But it still isn't as reliable as many other consumer devices. Until it is I agree that GUI work should wait.

Some reliability problems I see:

1) Occasional brief freezes during playback. Probably when playing back HD and recording two HD programs. (HR20-700 with external RAID1) Suspect it takes just one I/O error and retry/recovery to cause this. Not enough buffering in my opinion.

2) New software update ALWAYS fails to see external drive on reboots. ALWAYS have to power off everything and restart to fix. Don't care that they don't support external drive - when they have TB+ storage in RAID1 internal then they have a right to ignore this problem.

3) Depending on the release, the over-the-air tuners get lost after a couple of weeks requiring a reboot.

I've had the HR20-700 since it was first available. A couple of different external RAID enclosures and drives. The above problems have persisted for YEARS through many software updates.

A GUI not being pretty enough is irrelevant to me. Don't follow the Microsoft approach to reality.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

ejjames said:


> I don't necessarily mean an HD version (although that would be great.) Even something with some depth to the image, kind of the way the instant score guide is done.
> 
> The current one is so flat and drab. I think we should be far past this at the end of 2011.


Are we expecting a new GUI? Yes

Will we see it anytime soon? Probably not. We've been asking for an HD GUI for almost 2 years.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

unixguru said:


> It's true that reliability is pretty good. But it still isn't as reliable as many other consumer devices. Until it is I agree that GUI work should wait.
> 
> Some reliability problems I see:
> 
> ...


Your issues seem to be related to using an external esata, which is NOT ofically supported, so what esata you use may not work vs. others... (my main guess why we haven't seen it officially supported, to many variations possible. And they do offer Huge amounts more record time than most other providers, although some are starting to catch up) Not to mention I have 6 eSatas hooked up to hr20-700's as well as other units, and my units ALWAYS reboot with the esata properly.. SO your issues are NOT everyones issues when it comes to esata...

What esata are you using? Maybe you need to try a different drive or enclosure.

And I have never lost my OTA tuners. Very odd.... Have you posted this issue in the Local channel issues threads? Maybe something weird is going on with your areas guide data. (and I think there may be an off chance that this is also related to your esata problems...)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TomCat said:


> I had the first HD DVR+ the Ironwood installer had ever seen, August 2006(?) on day one (it had shipped in only one or two other markets so far and been out there only a week or two, IIRC) and I have never seen any change to the GUI, unless is was so insignificant to not notice. (of course I was expecting a HR10 and was less than thrilled about being an early adopter of the HD DVR+, which turned out to be right for lots of very good reasons)
> 
> Did you wake up one day and it was different?
> 
> Minor changes to what area has what color are one thing, and a wholesale change in design or moving from an SD to a HD GUI is something quite different. I stand by my statement. I don't think you will ever see a change on older DVRs. Bet the farm.


Well, they have changed color, styling, depth, wording, placement, graphics, organization, and layout.. Not necessarily all at once, but at some point or another, they have touched it all... and then they went and added a totally different gui for the vod part of the system..

When you add that to the fact that I have been told (by someone who has never missed) before they make some more changes to the playlist organization, they will need to install an hd gui... Well, that pretty much says that they are planning/working on it.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> This topic seems to pop up every so often. If I recall correctly, the Broadcom chips in the Pre-HR24s can't render an "HD" GUI so any changes will likely be minimal.


I'm pretty sure the Broadcom chipset can handle HD GUI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> I'm pretty sure the Broadcom chipset can handle HD GUI.


I'd love to hear *why* the same Broadcom chipset (dating back to the HR20 series) that presents HD channel video could NOT present an HD User Interface. 

That said, I don't think we'll see any major GUI changes for a while yet (in other words, NOT *soon*).


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I would love an HDGUI to go with my HDDVR on my HDTV.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd love to hear *why* the same Broadcom chipset (dating back to the HR20 series) that presents HD channel video could NOT present an HD User Interface.
> 
> That said, I don't think we'll see any major GUI changes for a while yet (in other words, NOT *soon*).


Because the chips capabilities for processing video signals are not at all related to it's ability to render a graphic video image. The GUI interface would be limited by the chips internal resources for "creating graphics". Looking at the broadcom listings, it would appear that a seperate "High Definition" chip like the BCM7020 would be required for the higher resolution graphics.

I can't find anything concrete, but I just don't think the 7401/7411 series can render an image at an HD resolution.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> Because the chips capabilities for processing video signals are not at all related to it's ability to render a graphic video image. The GUI interface would be limited by the chips internal resources for "creating graphics". Looking at the Broadcom listings, it would appear that a separate "High Definition" chip like the BCM7020 would be required for the higher resolution graphics.
> 
> I can't find anything concrete, but I just don't think the 7401/7411 series can render an image at an HD resolution.


That still seems puzzling....if you can display an HD video image...the menus, etc are also video images...

As for the earlier model chips....didn't they start a newer HD series with the HR21's, and again with the HR24's (the latest)?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That still seems puzzling....if you can display an HD video image...the menus, etc are also video images...


Incoming SAT video is rendered by the AVC MPEG-2/MPEG-4 decoder. Bitmap graphics created inside the H/HR's are rendered by their "video cards", if you will. That said, I have no idea up to what resolution bitmaps they can create.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Incoming SAT video is rendered by the AVC MPEG-2/MPEG-4 decoder. Bitmap graphics created inside the H/HR's are rendered by their "video cards", if you will. That said, I have no idea up to what resolution bitmaps they can create.


Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks. That makes sense.


NP. And to further clarify, I'm not sure if both the AVC decoding and the bitmap rendering take place in two _physically _separate chips or not. So they could actually be in the same silicon, but programmed separately.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> NP. And to further clarify, *I'm not sure if both the AVC decoding and the bitmap rendering take place in two *_physically _separate chips or not. So they could actually be in the same silicon, but programmed separately.


That too....could be different in the newer models. :shrug:


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Your issues seem to be related to using an external esata, which is NOT ofically supported, so what esata you use may not work vs. others... (my main guess why we haven't seen it officially supported, to many variations possible. And they do offer Huge amounts more record time than most other providers, although some are starting to catch up) Not to mention I have 6 eSatas hooked up to hr20-700's as well as other units, and my units ALWAYS reboot with the esata properly.. SO your issues are NOT everyones issues when it comes to esata...
> 
> What esata are you using? Maybe you need to try a different drive or enclosure.
> 
> And I have never lost my OTA tuners. Very odd.... Have you posted this issue in the Local channel issues threads? Maybe something weird is going on with your areas guide data. (and I think there may be an off chance that this is also related to your esata problems...)


Since I absolutely require RAID1 my options are limited.

I've used 2 different Sans Digital MS2UT, the latest with a pair of ST3750840SCE. In addition to not being seen by the DVR after an install reboot, they both falsely believed one of the drives failed.

The last year I've been using the CalDigit VR with whatever drives they use (proprietary labels over them). Excellent device. Never falsely believes a drive has failed.

Odd that this only happens after an upgrade reboot. A normal reboot is just fine.

I've been with DirecTv since the beginning. I'm also a retired software engineer. I have no sympathy for the lack of support for mandatory features. If they choose to not support eSATA then they must provide protection for drive failures (RAID1 and swappable drive trays). With the prices we pay it's simply inexcusable to expect customers to be ok with losing months worth of recorded programs for ANY reason - drive failure or DVR failure.

I know some people address this by having extra DVRs. I could be persuaded to accept that approach *IF* the software was smart enough to automatically do the redundancy. That is, the consumer shouldn't be expected to manually maintain 2 separate series lists.

Just because problems are limited to a subset of consumers doesn't make them any less of a problem. The experience is still not good enough to divert resources to a cosmetic GUI enhancement!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I would love an HDGUI to go with my HDDVR on my HDTV.


That is way too much HD going on!!! 

Me thinks you are a Spoiled Californian!!! :lol:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

richierich said:


> That is way too much HD going on!!!
> 
> Me thinks you are a Spoiled Californian!!! :lol:


It doesn't make sense for anything designed for HD to not be HD. That's not spoiled, that's commonsense. 

As Spock would say, "that's illogical"


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> It doesn't make sense for anything designed for HD to not be HD. That's not spoiled, that's commonsense.
> 
> As Spock would say, "that's illogical"


Okay you are right!!! Beam Me Up Scotty!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Okay you are right!!! Beam Me Up Scotty!!!


So let me get this straight...

What happens in HD stays in HD. 

I'm feeling all GUI about that all over. :grin:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

unixguru said:


> Since I absolutely require RAID1 my options are limited.
> 
> I've used 2 different Sans Digital MS2UT, the latest with a pair of ST3750840SCE. In addition to not being seen by the DVR after an install reboot, they both falsely believed one of the drives failed.
> 
> ...


But this isn't in any way a mandatory feature to them. Period. I am thankful they have it rather than not supporting it at all like most carries... I say most, because I believe Fios and Dish are the only other provider to allow subs to use external hard drives.

Part of the issue is that you don;t use a dvr the way its intended to be used... From their standpoint, you are not meant to keep months of recordings... The theory is to simply allow you to time shift for a short period of time... Making your reasoning non important.

I Don't only use it that way either, but That is their (their being the entire industry, not just directv) idea, not mine...

And frankly, I think an HD GUI is very important, because it will lend itself to changing the layouts of certain things, like the unified playlist. I am sure you would appreciate an easier way to surf the playlist with your large storage of programs... I know I will!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I think they will have to update the GUI to be in HD. Comcast, Verizon, and Cox are working on theirs as we speak. Comcast will roll their new 16:9 HD GUI in 2011 on Tru2Way compatible set tops. It requires the newer Motorola DCX series, Comcast spec'd RNG (made by Samsung, Pace, or Cisco), or the Cisco 8500/8600 DVR series aka RNG-250. Verizon is launching IMG 1.9, which is a redesigned HD interface in early 2011.

So to some degree, yes certain set tops out there can render an HD GUI, but it is limited to specific models with that capability. Older equipment will continue to operate the old guide and that old guide will continue development and maintenance, just it will never be in "HD".

Dish Network has an HD GUI on the Sling Loaded vip922, Tivo has one on their Premier, and you have small media streamers like the $199 Boxee box, or even HD gui's on BluRay players. It's becoming more common, but service providers have been waiting for a certain percentage of compatible equipment to hit homes, so that it's worth the time and effort that enough people will be able to enjoy the new software. Motorola has software called Medios, and Rovi has a new version of Passport and of course there's Moxi, all in full HD.

Hopefully DirecTV doesn't fall behind. Their SD UI is better than cable's SD UI. But once those HD guide are rolled out, the table will turn.

Stuff to check out:

Rovi's Everything Guide

Rovi's Total Guide

Comcast's Tru2Way guide (early alpha from 2008)

Cox Trio guide

Verizon FIOS IMG 1.9


----------



## Santana (May 12, 2010)

So what is it that some of you find lacking with the GUI, the graphics or the actual interface? Personally, the appearance doesn't bother me but an improved interface is always welcome. Still, I have never really had a problem with the interface either.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would love to see HD Guide as for reliable my DVR's never missed a recording including keyword autorecord


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Santana said:


> So what is it that some of you find lacking with the GUI, the graphics or the actual interface? Personally, the appearance doesn't bother me but an improved interface is always welcome. Still, I have never really had a problem with the interface either.


Speaking for myself, I'm not necessarily looking for a "sharper" GUI, but I would like to see more GUIDE channels and hours on a single screen, and more of the program description when a show is highlighted in the GUIDE or Smart Search results. My assumption is that an HD GUI would provide a little more "real estate" to facilitate that.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah like this attached photo. Newer revision of Comcast's guide coming in 2011. To be rolled out to all markets by 2012 (hopefully). This pic is actually running on a Motorola DCX3400 DVR, unlike Engadget's 2008 photo's, which were running on an x86 PC with simulation software.

I was looking to get onto the test for this new guide, but then I moved out of a Comcast area and got DirecTV.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Yeah like this attached photo. Newer revision of Comcast's guide coming in 2011. To be rolled out to all markets by 2012 (hopefully). This pic is actually running on a Motorola DCX3400 DVR, unlike Engadget's 2008 photo's, which were running on an x86 PC with simulation software.
> 
> I was looking to get onto the test for this new guide, but then I moved out of a Comcast area and got DirecTV.


That would rule! It looks great.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> That would rule! It looks great.


Hmmmm...I thought it was pretty basic and plain looking. Of course it has more space/content....but otherwise...hardly revolutionary.

It reminded me of the last generation TWC version.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmmm...I thought it was pretty basic and plain looking. Of course it has more space/content....but otherwise...hardly revolutionary.
> 
> It reminded me of the last generation TWC version.


Well it's a heck of a lot better then they have now. It's only a beta version so details may change a bit.

The version they have now seems limited to 64 colors and a little less than 480 lines of horizontal resolution (320x240 maybe?). The new version will be an HD resolution and you can tell by some of the smooth background gradients, at least 16-bit color, if not 32-bit color (with alpha blending).

I'd like to see a similar design, but of course DirecTV can spruce it up a bit with some nice graphics.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Well it's a heck of a lot better then they have now.


I guess if looking at menus all day long was an important part of the HD experience...maybe. I'd rather focus the concern on content, not cosmetic.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Speaking for myself, I'm not necessarily looking for a "sharper" GUI, but I would like to see more GUIDE channels and hours on a single screen, and more of the program description when a show is highlighted in the GUIDE or Smart Search results. My assumption is that an HD GUI would provide a little more "real estate" to facilitate that.





cypherx said:


> Yeah like this attached photo.


Exactly. That photo is just what I'm looking for. Hopefully soon.

Just checked the Wish List, and noticed that *"Show more GUIDE channels and hours per screen"* is the #1 most-requested item, out of ~ 80 on the list.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Exactly. That photo is just what I'm looking for. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Just checked the Wish List, and noticed that *"Show more GUIDE channels and hours per screen"* is the #1 most-requested item, out of ~ 80 on the list.


I've got a couple small buttons on my wireless mouse that expand and minimize my screen display in increments. I can shrink this post way down, to the point where it is unreadable and expand it greatly. Wouldn't that work for the Guide? Even the present guide? Smaller the print, the more shows you would see. Just a random thought. Saw that picture and thought of my mouse and it seems like if you slightly minimized that Guide, you could easily see a couple hours more of programming. Depending on the size of your TV.

Rich


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> But this isn't in any way a mandatory feature to them. Period. I am thankful they have it rather than not supporting it at all like most carries... I say most, because I believe Fios and Dish are the only other provider to allow subs to use external hard drives.
> 
> Part of the issue is that you don;t use a dvr the way its intended to be used... From their standpoint, you are not meant to keep months of recordings... The theory is to simply allow you to time shift for a short period of time... Making your reasoning non important.
> 
> ...


What I attempted to say is that the support of eSATA is not what is mandatory. It's mandatory to be more reliable when it comes to recorded programs.

I don't have TBs of recorded programs. We watch a lot of series. We don't keep programs around after we've watched them. At the end of summer we have nearly nothing recorded. When fall hits many series start and our DVR is frequently recording 2 at a time. We simply can't keep up. By Thanksgiving we are maybe 6 weeks behind. Over the holiday we will get more caught up with fewer new episodes. Then there will be a surge again until Christmas. This continues most of the year. It's mid-summer before we catch up to the spring stuff. I don't think that's unusual use case at all.

Some series build the story from episode to episode. Losing a month or two worth of episodes really damages the value of the programming we pay significant money for.

Drives fail and to a lesser extent DVRs fail. My rack-mounted DVR has fans lying on top of it to keep it cool. My external drives are well ventilated. Since getting the HR20 I've had 2 different times where drives have failed. But I haven't lost a second of programming due to my RAID1 setup. If I had lost just 4-6 weeks of programming each time I'd be on the verge of dumping DirecTv.

*DirecTv better start getting a lot more concerned about this.* If any other source starts providing most of the programs we watch - in 1080i/p on-demand over the internet at a reasonable price... DirecTv is toast. I'd bet the cost would be far less than our DirecTv subscription and our house could burn down and we could still see all the programs we missed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

unixguru said:


> *DirecTV better start getting a lot more concerned about this.* If any other source starts providing most of the programs we watch - in 1080i/p on-demand over the Internet at a reasonable price... DirecTV is toast. I'd bet the cost would be far less than our DirecTV subscription and our house could burn down and we could still see all the programs we missed.


Mmmmmmm...think not.

Anyone who's viewed web-based content also knows that without high bandwidth, it's inconsistent and occasionally mediocre. Add in the need for even more capacity for HD viewing, and the problems magnify.

Internet access also costs money, and many forecast those costs to actually increase in the future. Add in the fact that providers are starting to limit bandwidth, and most of the the concerns melt away.

Sorry...don't share those fears.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess if looking at menus all day long was an important part of the HD experience...maybe. I'd rather focus the concern on content, not cosmetic.


While I understand your concerns, we are entering a world where there are so many different channels to watch or programs to download on demand, that finding things can be a little hectic. We have nice HD displays capable of such crystal clear resolution, and networks use this resolution to broadcast very sharp clear graphics, such as sports scores, tickers, and other information or attention grabbers. My point in my post, is that the competition is headed that way, it would be pretty stupid if DirecTV just stood in the sidelines watching everyone else surpass their technology. There's already high resolution graphics in products available today, such as Tivo Premier, Moxi Cablecard DVR, Windows Media Center, and other media streamer devices & blue ray players. Why not continue to innovate and provide the features or options that will really 'wow' an audience?

Sure content is king, we watch content, not a guide... but finding that content is much easier with a fully featured high resolution guide, which is pleasing to browse through and has the option to display more information on the screen in one pass.

Content may be king, but IMO DirecTV is already lacking in that department (just see the HD Anticipation thread). Even when DirecTV is ready to address the National HD shortfalls, that's a totally separate team than the people who program the software & user interface. Surely they can be working on multiple things at once. There's enough people on the payroll that can make it possible. Might as well get it done, you know?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> But this isn't in any way a mandatory feature to them. Period. I am thankful they have it rather than not supporting it at all like most carries... I say most, because I believe Fios and Dish are the only other provider to allow subs to use external hard drives.


I think there are limitations put on which eSATA setups you can use with Dish. I like the liberal policy we have with D*. Too many varieties of HDDs, enclosures, all-in-ones, etc. I'd rather be unsupported than unable to use the external setups of my choice.

Rich


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Mmmmmmm...think not.
> 
> Anyone who's viewed web-based content also knows that without high bandwidth, it's inconsistent and occasionally mediocre. Add in the need for even more capacity for HD viewing, and the problems magnify.
> 
> ...


I would agree about the services available today. They require live streaming and use little buffering. And they aren't 1080i/p.

I could easily envision a better solution. Something like an AppleTV with a disk cache. Then it's all about smart design.

I have lots of series with 5+ episodes recorded (because I'm that far behind). A smart internet service would preload one or two episodes (of each series) and would automatically cache more when one is viewed (and deleted). Could easily do this during the night. Limited bandwidth is no problem.

Best thing about it... series list is stored at the provider and if my box goes up in smoke a new one gets me right back where I was with just a delay for getting preloaded.

I already pay about $50/mo for cable internet (~10 mbit). I pay nearly $150/mo for DirecTv. I'm certain that I can pay for each and every show/movie I watch via an on-demand service and still cost me a whole lot less.

It's not a fear for me - it's a hope. My internet bill could double and I'd still be better off.

Remember the talk before DirecTv became operational? About how consumers would be able to pay for just the channels they wanted?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

unixguru said:


> I would agree about the services available today. They require live streaming and use little buffering. And they aren't 1080i/p.
> 
> I could easily envision a better solution. Something like an AppleTV with a disk cache. Then it's all about smart design.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt that D* as we know it today will be anything like it in a couple years. I'm getting my NetFlix in 1080p now and that's using an upscaling BD player. And it cost me very little.

I can see D* being a provider of local stations and sports content, but I think we'll all be using Net providers for movies in the very near future. My NetFlix bill is $40 a month and my Premium package that includes all the movie channels costs me $114 a month. The Premium package isn't gonna last much longer.

When I got my first Roku, my first thought was, "Here's the future!"

Now, with the BD players upscaling Net content, I think that future is even closer, at least for those of us that can break the paradigm of one provider for all content. This year, I disconnected my landline phone service and saved around $800 a year by using an OOMA that has the same sound quality as the landline it replaced. And more features.

Your post gives me hope for more technology that will do nothing bad for us. Just improve our viewing pleasure and save us a few bucks.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

It has to be good….

DirecTV is going to have to pay attention to survive. It may be a fantasy right now but I look forward to the day that I can pay for the content that I want and actually have it work without having to deal with the middleman. In my case the middleman is DirecTV. If I want quality Blu-Ray from Netflix is it. If I want sports, Showtime or HBO series I have to use the middleman and put up with screwed up DVRs, audio breakups etc.

If I want to pay to watch Dexter on Showtime why do I need DirecTV to screw it up for me? I should be able to pay Showtime and get it straight from them over the Internet.

Sure there are issues and the Internet isn’t free but look how much progress has been made in the last couple of years. DirecTV has had audio problems longer than I can remember and doesn’t seem to care. They took the HR24-500s that I paid $600 for the ‘privilege’ of borrowing from pretty darn quick and reliable (except for caller ID) and turned them into stuttering, DirecTV-business-as-usual terd boxes. At least I got a few months of good use before they screwed them up.

Internet streaming is either going to make DirecTV obsolete or DirecTV will have to finally deal with their issues. Either way we will benefit. I just hope it happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

unixguru said:


> I would agree about the services available today. They require live streaming and use little buffering. And they aren't 1080i/p.
> 
> I could easily envision a better solution. Something like an AppleTV with a disk cache. Then it's all about smart design.


Not exactly _<in a Hertz commercial voice>_

It's also about availability and cost of bandwidth...neither of which is trending in a consumer-friendly direction.

BT Topic - the user interface is certainly a factor in using various devices...but its not the life-threatening critical aspect some would make it out to be either.

The current UI does what it needs to, and in many cases, quite well. Could they add some slight improvements here and there, as well as pizzazz? Sure.

The other challenge is that satisfying everyone's "taste" in design will be impossible. For all those reasons...I suspect it will come...but likely not until some time in 1Q 2011 at the earliest.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> It may be a fantasy right now but I look forward to the day that I can pay for the content that I want and actually have it work without having to deal with the middleman.


Actually not a fantasy at all. If the FCC's "AllVid" proposal is enacted, there might finally be a viable solution to the proprietary hardware nightmare.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> *Actually not a fantasy at all*. If the FCC's "AllVid" proposal is enacted, there might finally be a viable solution to the proprietary hardware nightmare.


*Then again....if these guys show up...*


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Then again....if these guys show up...*


I think Internet ready sets might even push them into the market sooner and without any real FCC mandate. I have already decided that ethernet connectivity and an inetgrated browser will be one of the most important factors in my next TV purchase, probably in the next 2 years. The more integrated the internet, home pcs and the TV become, the more important seamless integration by the traditional content providers is going to become.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

I love the new format on the guide from D* web site. I think they got it right time.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmmm...I thought it was pretty basic and plain looking. Of course it has more space/content....but otherwise...hardly revolutionary.
> 
> It reminded me of the last generation TWC version.


I'm not looking for revolutionary, just HD. 

Fuzzy text :barf:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd like an updated GUI - more info for the bigger, higher resolution TVs that many people have these days but.... Let's hope they can get the basic functions straightened out before they try to add more features.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> I'd like an updated GUI - more info for the bigger, higher resolution TVs that many people have these days but.... Let's hope they can get the basic functions straightened out before they try to add more features.


They seem to be fixated on the "bells and whistles" more than they should be. Couple years and we'll see a huge change in the way we view TV. The Net has already made inroads in our lives in such a short time, it's really only a matter of time before we see changes that will affect our viewing habits greatly. I really expect to see some streaming options on D* receivers and DVRs soon.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm not looking for revolutionary, just HD.
> 
> *Fuzzy text* :barf:


How come its totally readable and NOT fuzzy on the 116" and 55" (as well as smaller) screens here....hmmm...

Of course...I've had my eyes checked in the past 6 months and they work fine.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> How come its totally readable and *NOT fuzzy* on the 116" and 55" (as well as smaller) screens here....hmmm...
> 
> Of course...I've had my eyes checked in the past 6 months and they work fine.


Did your dentist check your eyes? :lol:

ALL SD is fuzzy. Hence the HD movement. 

Readable it is, HD it's not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Did your dentist check your eyes? :lol:
> 
> ALL SD is fuzzy. Hence the HD movement.
> 
> Readable it is, HD it's not.


Fuzzy to one is less than HD to another.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

At this point, even a more refined font could make an big difference on larger screens.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> At this point, even a more refined font could make an big difference on larger screens.


True.

I call it the Font of Youth.


----------



## nola56 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here, here. I agree 100%. We already have internet connections that are cheaper than D-TV and provide more content. Google TV is out and already on Sony equipment. D-TV-->shape up or ship out. You are just too expensive to compete with these emerging technologies.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

nola56 said:


> Google TV is out and already on Sony equipment. D-TV-->shape up or ship out. You are just too expensive to compete with these emerging technologies.


I understand that there are tons of complaints about Google TV not working properly so I guess it is not as simple as it seems to roll out a product as advertised.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

RobertE said:


> At this point, even a more refined font could make an big difference on larger screens.


That would help a little. However, still too much "noise" or "mosquitoes" around the text.

Plus, channel logos and "posters" really need HD in order to shine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> That would help a little. However, still too much "noise" or "mosquitoes" around the text.
> 
> Plus, channel logos and "posters" really need HD in order to shine.


Seems there are basically 2 camps...

*One* - OK with the UI, but wouldn't mind some resolution improvement - the time for it is "when it gets done". 

*Two* - the UI replacement can't come soon enough...people are running in the streets screaming "I'm blind, I'm blind"...and at least 24 HDTV's have bit the dust from rampant paranoid insanity kicking of screens over the issue. :lol:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Seems there are basically 2 camps...
> 
> *One* - OK with the UI, but wouldn't mind some resolution improvement - the time for it is "when it gets done".
> 
> *Two* - the UI replacement can't come soon enough...people are running in the streets screaming "I'm blind, I'm blind"...and at least 24 HDTV's have bit the dust from rampant paranoid insanity kicking of screens over the issue. :lol:


I'm in camp 1.5 
The GUI is readable, but should be HD on an HDDVR.  Anything less than HD is subpar.

In today's time, big-screens are bountiful. SD no longer cuts the mustard. TVs are evolving, DVRs must do the same.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm in camp 1.5
> The GUI is readable, but should be HD on an HDDVR.  Anything less than HD is subpar.
> 
> In today's time, big-screens are bountiful. SD no longer cuts the mustard. TVs are evolving, DVRs must do the same.


I'm in Camp One....but taking night classes studying to graduate to Camp Two.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

unixguru said:


> I already pay about $50/mo for cable internet (~10 mbit). I pay nearly $150/mo for DirecTv. *I'm certain that I can pay for each and every show/movie I watch via an on-demand service and still cost me a whole lot less.*


I'm not sure we could. . . Our D* bill is also around $150 a month (5 DVRs, 2 Premium). . . that's about $5 a day.

At $0.99 a program, that's not even 3 hours a day. Plus you'd still need some 'basic' level of service for the news / local / general sports programs.

I also have yet to see any streaming program with the picture and service quality of D*. While streaming will improve in the coming years, I think you'll see higher prices or more intrusive ads to support those systems coupled with the 'caps' or higher prices of bandwidth usage.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hutchinshouse said:


> In today's time, big-screens are bountiful. SD no longer cuts the mustard. TVs are evolving, DVRs must do the same.


That continues to be the case also. My coworker just got a 50" plasma TV for $500 yesterday. These things are coming down in price so much. I even questioned the black friday ad's on TV when they say "We have HDTV's!" Well aren't all TV's made now HD? Couldn't they just say TV's, isn't it the norm?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm also satisfied with the current GUI. The mock-ups of an HD gui don't gain a lot usable information. . . maybe one line in the guide or playlist and an extra 30 minute segment in the guide.

I think the performance hit on the current boxes would cause havoc. Even the 24s aren't as speedy as originally thought.

We watch programs. We spend very little time in the gui.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Seems there are basically 2 camps...
> 
> *One* - OK with the UI, but wouldn't mind some resolution improvement - the time for it is "when it gets done".
> 
> *Two* - the UI replacement can't come soon enough...people are running in the streets screaming "I'm blind, I'm blind"...and at least 24 HDTV's have bit the dust from rampant paranoid insanity kicking of screens over the issue. :lol:


As with most ongoing debates around here, those are the 2 vocal "extremes". Most of us likely fall somewhere safely in between those 2. As Steve explained earlier, more guide data per screen is the #1 wish list item. I think the largest percentage of those wanting GUI improvements, want it for that reason and we definitely want it sooner than later.

Are we smashing TVs over it like group 2? No.
But are we so obtuse about it we would be considered group 1? Obviously not or it wouldn't be #1 on the wishlist. (Sorry, just watched Shawshank Redemption again and have always wanted to use that).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> As with *most ongoing debates *around here, those are the 2 vocal "extremes". Most of us likely fall somewhere safely in between those 2.


Two sides to any debate yes...nothing new here, there, and anywhere on that front.

See the irony in aposter named *Battle*Scott on that topic?

Most are, as you correctly stated, toe tapping in between....waiting to be freed of the need to go in either direction.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Well, they have changed color, styling, depth, wording, placement, graphics, organization, and layout.. Not necessarily all at once, but at some point or another, they have touched it all... and then they went and added a totally different gui for the vod part of the system..
> 
> When you add that to the fact that I have been told (by someone who has never missed) before they make some more changes to the playlist organization, they will need to install an hd gui... Well, that pretty much says that they are planning/working on it.


Let's hope they are. I assume they are, and would be disappointed if they are not.

But all the changes you mention here are not really "new GUI" changes, just changes/rearranges to the existing building blocks. A change to what's listed at 7 on Fridays on USA is a new change of that magnitude, too, but not a "new GUI" change. My ex-wife liked to rearrange the furniture every once in a while, but thankfully that didn't mean the furniture had to be new.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

TomCat said:


> Let's hope they are. I assume they are, and would be disappointed if they are not.
> 
> But all the changes you mention here are not really "new GUI" changes, just changes/rearranges to the existing building blocks. A change to what's listed at 7 on Fridays on USA is a new change of that magnitude, too, but not a "new GUI" change. *My ex-wife liked to rearrange the furniture every once in a while*, but thankfully that didn't mean the furniture had to be new.


Bolting the TV to the wall seems to have fixed that problem at my house


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

unixguru said:


> Since I absolutely require RAID1 my options are limited...


And that could easily explain why you have problems that never have been addressed. These are not problems with the DVR, these are problems with your particular and unique application of the DVR, IOW, _your_ problems. If you don't count the RAID solution from Weaknees I would bet you could count on one hand the subscribers that use RAID. Claiming that the DVR has reliability issues because of issues that only you have with an idiosyncratic unauthorized setup is a bit of an unfair characterization. My HR20 won't make me coffee in the morning. Should I consider that a problem with reliability? Or is that just _my_ problem?



unixguru said:


> Just because problems are limited to a subset of consumers doesn't make them any less of a problem...


Well, actually that is exactly what it does. That you in the end still may have an un-remedied problem is actually beside the issue for the rest of us (from your point of view you still have a problem, and from everyone else's point of view, they don't).

Any problem is measured by how many users it affects, and by how much it affects them. One that affects a tiny few and is annoying rather than HDD-destroying is a comparatively tiny problem almost by definition. If the one guy using RAID has an issue, its pretty easy for DTV to not be highly-motivated to fix that issue. They naturally go for the low-hanging fruit.

That's good business. I don't want them raising my rates because they felt they had to hire another 100 software engineers to fix all of the niggling little individual problems that I and practically everyone else just don't have. The WD EARS drives don't work reliably as x drives. What should we do? Avoid EARS drives, or demand that DTV fix the issue and brand DTV as unreliable when they don't? The former actually solves the problem, while the latter is simply unproductive whining.

If you are on these forums much, you will see that the problems you list are all pretty unique to you, or at least to a tiny subset of users.



unixguru said:


> I know some people address this by having extra DVRs. I could be persuaded to accept that approach *IF* the software was smart enough to automatically do the redundancy. That is, the consumer shouldn't be expected to manually maintain 2 separate series lists...


I agree completely. As someone who had double-recorded for years as an answer to imperfect reliability (which is still IMHO pretty good at 99.8%), I have been asking for a communal playlist/series list for a long time. I think it should even be maintained among external and internal drives (if you select a program for playback on the drive not being accessed, it should ask you if you want to reboot and access that program). That is a feature that would affect every sub with more than one DVR and/or an attached HDD. That means it could be considered a "Big" problem that they don't yet do that. But not so big as for me to call them unreliable.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

TomCat said:


> unixguru said:
> 
> 
> > _Since I absolutely require RAID1 my options are limited..._
> ...


First, I seriously doubt that RAID1 is the problem. The box still looks like a single drive to the DVR. Both drives operate in lock step in normal mode. The only potential delay in writing is if one drive experiences a temporary write error - but this is no different than if a single non-RAID drive did the same. For reading, it's actually BETTER because if one drive experiences a temporary read error then it can simply read the same data from the other drive.

Curious how all these RAID boxes work 100% transparently on any "computer" with any operating system. If everybody plays by the interface rules, in this case eSATA, then there is no reason for it not to be this way. Clearly D* does *NOT* obey all the rules to the letter. Which is a bit strange since it is based on Linux.

Of course we also know that not all drives work with D*. Again, clearly they have screwed up something very basic. Pretty much unheard of with any modern product.

So a RAID box is really no different than a bare drive. Some work with D* and some don't.

Which brings me to my second point. My requirement is more reliability (and space) than the standard box can provide. You say it's my problem.

Admittedly more people have a requirement for only more space. But those numbers are still minuscule.

It's pure luck that a few combinations of drives and enclosures happen to make this second set of consumers happy. I gather that this group won't be too upset if D* turns off the eSATA port (oh no, that would generate a firestorm, wouldn't it!)?

Nice to see that some people are more important than others.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

unixguru said:


> First, I seriously doubt that RAID1 is the problem. The box still looks like a single drive to the DVR. Both drives operate in lock step in normal mode. The only potential delay in writing is if one drive experiences a temporary write error - but this is no different than if a single non-RAID drive did the same. For reading, it's actually BETTER because if one drive experiences a temporary read error then it can simply read the same data from the other drive.


Agreed, but the drives you use might not be compatible with some of the HRs. I ran a RAID eSATA for a year before it failed and it worked well right up to the day it failed.



> Of course we also know that not all drives work with D*. Again, clearly they have screwed up something very basic. Pretty much unheard of with any modern product.


True, but we pretty much know which drives don't work and we try to use and recommend those that do. Not much good comes from arguing the point, the HRs are what they are and I doubt if they'll change.



> So a RAID box is really no different than a bare drive. Some work with D* and some don't.
> 
> Which brings me to my second point. My requirement is more reliability (and space) than the standard box can provide. You say it's my problem.
> 
> Admittedly more people have a requirement for only more space. But those numbers are still minuscule.


Yup, and some of us have been fighting that battle for years and it does no good. I like the fact that the externals are not "supported" by D*. I don't want to be told which drives to use.



> It's pure luck that a few combinations of drives and enclosures happen to make this second set of consumers happy. I gather that this group won't be too upset if D* turns off the eSATA port (oh no, that would generate a firestorm, wouldn't it!)?
> 
> Nice to see that some people are more important than others.


It seems that not that many people use externals. That has been pointed out many times. We are a minority and that's not gonna change. Not much fun being a "minority", is it?

*TomCat's* right, he told you the truth and you can argue all you want, we've already done it and given up. This sort of argument pops up from time to time and, while we agree, we also know that arguing the same points over and over is fruitless. The only time folks get upset about losing programs due to a bad HR or an external failing is when it happens to them. I truly think that in D*'s eyes we are anomalies. And anomalies don't get much help.

Rich


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

If Verizon is releasing their new hd guide to their current Motorola qip dvr's which look like the old dct models which don't have much power at all then Directv can certainly have an hd gui on all of their hd dvr's. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> If Verizon is releasing their new hd guide to their current Motorola qip dvr's which look like the old dct models which don't have much power at all then Directv can certainly have an hd gui on all of their hd dvr's. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I agree. Verizon's new guide is rolling out starting in Q1 2011, and will continue to roll out to VHO's throughout the year. VHO - Video Hub Office

I would of jumped at the chance to get Verizon Fios, but the closest system is about a 25 - 30 minute drive from my neighborhood. They have no plans to expand anymore, so that's a lost cause.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> If Verizon is releasing their new hd guide to their current Motorola qip dvr's which look like the old dct models which don't have much power at all then Directv can certainly have an hd gui on all of their hd dvr's. Correct me if I'm wrong.


An "HD GUI" has little to do with "CPU power" and more to do with the capabilities of the chipsets. Looking at their products (being Motorola means there is a wealth of data available on them), I would bet only the P2 versions of the later QIP models will get the updated interface. They are capable of 1920x1080 graphics. The older versions are only spec'd at 720x480 on the graphics resolution.

I suspect that only the HR24 has the ability to display a higher resolution guide. But since DirecTV has adopted a "universal" interface approach, we may never see one for the "H/HR Series" of receivers.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Bottom line -- I just want more guide info displayed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It may not be the final design, but I think slide 103 of today's DirecTV investor day presentation gives us a hint of what the next GUI will look like.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> It may not be the final design, but I think slide 103 of today's DirecTV investor day presentation gives us a hint of what the next GUI will look like.


Looks nice to me. I like the darker colors. Also a good sign, the "PIG" is 16/9.

The other thing looking cool, the iPad/tablet "*DIRECTV Co‐Pilot*" app. Looks very promising. I'll take one now.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> It may not be the final design, but I think slide 103 of today's DirecTV investor day presentation gives us a hint of what the next GUI will look like.


Slide 109 mentions "High definition user interface". Right on! :eek2:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> It may not be the final design, but I think slide 103 of today's DirecTV investor day presentation gives us a hint of what the next GUI will look like.


That does look nice. I can tell it's a higher resolution. There much more detail in the graphic artwork. So it specifically says a UI Transformation in 2011. It's coming folks. We know they have to be working on it, everyone else is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> That does look nice. I can tell it's a higher resolution. There much more detail in the graphic artwork. So it specifically says a UI Transformation in 2011. * It's coming folks*. We know they have to be working on it, everyone else is.


Some of us have been saying it for a while now....with the expected timeline likely early 2011 some time.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

That's just the Cinema screen reorganized a little...










To get a real good feel for it go to channel 1000...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Some of us have been saying it for a while now....with the expected timeline likely early 2011 some time.


I can't wait to see it. Hopefully we get an early preview in the CE program.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Slide 109 mentions "High definition user interface". Right on! :eek2:


I guess we can now say "Soon" to the HD GUI ..


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I guess we can now say "Soon" to the HD GUI ..


My prediction:

The guide stays the way it is and a new "web-enabled" interactive screen will integrate the Faccebook and twitter stuff. "what are my friends watching", post my playlist info, stuff like that...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The guide stays the way it is and a new "web-enabled" interactive screen will integrate the Faccebook and twitter stuff. "what are my friends watching", post my playlist info, stuff like that...


MMMM...I'm thinking it will go beyond that - and be a new UI look altogether across the entire firmware. The DirecTV financial presentation information seemed to infer that's what will happen - beyond just one area.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The guide stays the way it is and a new "web-enabled" interactive screen will integrate the Faccebook and twitter stuff. "what are my friends watching", post my playlist info, stuff like that...


Aren't you Mr. Negative?  Have some faith.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Aren't you Mr. Negative?  Have some faith.


Not to worry....they all but said (in today's DirecTV financial presentation) that the entire UI will get a similar "revamp" across the entire platform...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The guide stays the way it is and a new "web-enabled" interactive screen will integrate the Faccebook and twitter stuff. "what are my friends watching", post my playlist info, stuff like that...


They may deliver it in "pieces", much like the TiVO Premiere platform, which flips between the HD and "classic" GUI, depending on what you are trying to do. I hope not, because it went over like a lead balloon when TiVO did it, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> They may deliver it in "pieces", much like the TiVO Premiere platform, which flips between the HD and "classic" GUI, depending on what you are trying to do. I hope not, because it went over like a lead balloon when TiVO did it, but it wouldn't surprise me.


No matter how they do it - via a "big bang" delivery or in steps...no doubt some folks will be confused. It always happens when a new UI is introduced in any product - not much way to avoid that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm anticipating a New HD GOOEY!!!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No matter how they do it - via a "big bang" delivery or in steps...no doubt some folks will be confused. It always happens when a new UI is introduced in any product - not much way to avoid that.


There's always a learning curve. But if the end result is more guide info, then it's worth the schooling.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> There's always a learning curve. But *if the end result is more guide info*, then it's worth the schooling.


Perhaps...quality and ease of reading are on par with just "more" IMHO.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps...quality and ease of reading are on par with just "more" IMHO.


Perhaps, but I'm not convinced we will be getting either with this new "interface".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BattleScott said:


> Perhaps, but I'm not convinced we will be getting either with this new "interface".


Then we'll all be pleasantly surprised together...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Verizon Fios is readying their IMG 1.9 HD gui overhaul with many new features. Those who subscribe to Fios in the PA/NJ area can apply for a Sneak Peak at 1.9. If approved and living in the correct area, you will simply have to fill out a form with your Verizon STB UID(Unit Address). Sometime in January or shortly thereafter these users will be the first people to receive the new HD overhaul in IMG 1.9, and provide feedback. http://forums.verizon.com/t5/Verizo...es-and-Opportunity-to-Get-a-Sneak/ba-p/253779

If DirecTV does a similar overhaul such as the HD UI in a preview release, I will def. want to apply for the test.

I can't wait. Seems like 2011 will be a good year for service providers revamping their user interfaces for this century. Hopefully the HR24-200 has the appropriate computing horsepower to make it happen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> If DirecTV does a similar overhaul such as the HD UI in a preview release, I will def. want to apply for the test.
> 
> I can't wait. Seems like 2011 will be a good year for service providers revamping their user interfaces for this century. Hopefully the HR24-200 has the appropriate computing horsepower to make it happen.


I believe what we've been told in the past on this subject is that any such change will be across the entire DirecTV HD hardware suite...inferring that we'd see it tested pretty broadly somehow.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Verizon Fios is readying their IMG 1.9 HD gui overhaul with many new features. Those who subscribe to Fios in the PA/NJ area can apply for a Sneak Peak at 1.9. If approved and living in the correct area, you will simply have to fill out a form with your Verizon STB UID(Unit Address). Sometime in January or shortly thereafter these users will be the first people to receive the new HD overhaul in IMG 1.9, and provide feedback. http://forums.verizon.com/t5/Verizo...es-and-Opportunity-to-Get-a-Sneak/ba-p/253779


Figures I'd miss the app process by a day

God I miss you guys!!


----------

